# OIS Raleigh Police BP gas station Armed Robbery



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Did someone just call 9.. 1.. HOLY SHIT !?!
One of the officers was shot and will be ok, the suspect David Tylek Atkinson was pronounced dead at the hospital. 












Unedited body camera footage from a responding officer to the May 13, 2020 officer-involved shooting following the armed robbery of a BP gas station. This video has not been edited. A summary video combining the dash cam, body cam, and panoramic footage is available here

At approximately 7:18 p.m. on May 13, 2020, Raleigh Police were dispatched to an armed robbery in progress call at the BP gas station located at 2120 New Bern Avenue.

Officers arrived at the scene and located the suspect. There was an exchange of gunfire between the suspect and the officers, during which an officer and the suspect were struck.

Both the suspect and officer were transported to WakeMed. The suspect, David Tylek Atkinson, did not survive his injuries.


----------

